# New Sig Owner



## thesigkidd (May 3, 2009)

Is it wise to send my new Sig into the company to do a trigger job?? make it a little easier to pull?? thanks - kj:smt1099


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Up to you. I use mine mostly in SA mode and I can't complain much.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Really there's not much they can do that time wont to for you. You might be able yo take some of the DA pull lbs off but it's not really worth it. in SA it will be great and with a enough trigger time you will be a master in DA too.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

i'm a new sig owner too... i appreciate the DA/SA. hope you like whatever you go with! now i want a new sig.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll tell ya.. The issue with the trigger is the "new" part.
I picked up a CPO and have noticed even with my shooting with it using militec-1 as lube it has smoothed out SIGnificantly over time. :smt023 The first DA pull is smooth as glass. The SA pull feels like a trigger job.


----------



## Supermanwoot (May 16, 2009)

I am a little confused about the "trigger job" that you can have done. I thought that it was just a conversion to DAO.

I have shot the LEM triggers on HK guns and I must say I hate it. Its DAO and if you dont find the "sweet spot" just perfectly then you are either letting the trigger return too far and the pull is too long, or you dont let it return quite far enough and dont reset the trigger so nothing happens. Granted I only shot about 50 rounds through it but I was seriously ready to give it back after 1 magazine, it was a chore to shoot IMO.

Sure, the first shot from the sig is a long pull, but then it resets to SA and I am going to go out and say that IMO sigs have the best SA pull of any handgun out there (this coming from a huge HK fan btw).


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Supermanwoot said:


> ...... I am going to go out and say that IMO sigs have the best SA pull of any handgun out there ....


+1 there.

I came to a personal conclusion to not modify the triggers on the pistols I own..It is my personal opinion.
And here is some of my justifications:
1) Safety
2) Safety
3) Safety
4) the SA is smooth as butter after break in
5) The first DA pull will smoothen out with time.
6) Shooting at the range, you have all the time to control your trigger - so no need for a lighter trigger and the first DA pull is not needed
7) in real life situations and under psychological pressure - you will not feel or know what the heck is going on and whether the trigger was DA or SA..I shoot mini IDPA - and that's not real life situation but a simulation - and when the adrenaline flow, I don't feel the trigger when I am shooting, I go by my instinct and muscle memory..

So save your money and buy something else, like sexy grips, etc..


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Supermanwoot said:


> I am going to go out and say that IMO sigs have the best SA pull of any handgun out there


Especially if you have the SRT. Oh baby, I love that trigger. :mrgreen:


----------

